# Anyone going to Houston in July?  (USA-NKF)



## Grenadier (Jun 22, 2008)

Just checking to see if any of y'all were making the trip to Houston for the USA-NKF nationals?  We'll be bringing a group of at least 5 competitors, possibly a couple more.


----------



## twendkata71 (Aug 31, 2008)

So, how did it go for your dojo? I heard nationals was a fun event this year. I also saw where it was going to be held in Fort Lauderdale,FL next year.  Nice place for a tournament.


----------

